# Best footwear for icy / snowy weather



## musicfan (14 Nov 2010)

Hi all

Can anyone point me in the right direction for a good pair of boots for the icy / snowy weather (hoping I won't need them this year but trying to be organised!)

Thanks


----------



## BillK (14 Nov 2010)

Why not invest in a couple of walking poles which you can also use during the summer - assuming you like hill walking.


----------



## Ciaraella (15 Nov 2010)

Rambler's way have a good selection of footwear for hiking, hillwalking and are quite reasonable - just a happy customer


----------



## annR (15 Nov 2010)

Depends on if they're casual, hill walking, suitable for going to work in, or what.  I wanted stylish boots casual and for work suitable for being heavily pregnant in icy weather and ended up buying a couple of pairs in Ecco.


----------



## Thirsty (15 Nov 2010)

Keep an eye out in Lidl/Aldi for their winter boots; good thick tread on the sole & nice warm liner and very good value for money.  Got great use from them last winter.


----------



## NHG (15 Nov 2010)

I got great wear out of my croc wellies last year is the heavy rain and especially in the snow, they were warm compared to regular wellies as the sole was so thick.


----------



## Fuzzy (15 Nov 2010)

I got a pair of snow boots in Pamela Scotts Ski Shop on South William Street last year.  They were perfect for the snow and ice we had last january.


----------



## michaelm (15 Nov 2010)

Something from www.inov-8.com might suffice.


----------



## gabsdot (15 Nov 2010)

I spent 3 weeks in Russia last winter and wore a pair of caterpillar boots every day. My feet were warm and dry and I didn't slip at all. 
BTW Russian women wear stilettos in the snow.


----------



## sustanon (16 Nov 2010)

you need http://www.yaktrax.com/


----------



## truthseeker (16 Nov 2010)

Ive ordered some of these - they have good reviews on Amazon - I will let you know how I get on with them - I fell a couple of times last year - I hate icy weather!!


----------



## michaelm (16 Nov 2010)

sustanon said:


> you need http://www.yaktrax.com/


The Yaktrax [broken link removed] looks like the job for pedestrians.


----------



## musicfan (18 Nov 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

I'm looking for something to wear just while getting to work or going to the shops ......... don't need anything for trekking up the mountains.  Not really concerned what they look like or warmth - just want to be able to walk safely!!

Have tried Ecco boots before but I find them extremely slippy even in wet weather, I find walking in them is like walking on a skating rink

I also find wellies and runners (even my caterpillar's as well!) slippy in the wet weather never mind the ice and snow.

Truthseeker, I'm liking the look of the Traction Aid thingies from Amazon....might give them a go myself!!


----------



## sadie (25 Nov 2010)

My mother has told me that in her day, on icy days people put another pair of socks on OVER their shoes. 
Apparently this prevents slipping on the ice. 

They are called Austerity Boots.


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Nov 2010)

I often buy footwear on Amazon, at up to 80% off. It's definitely worth a look, if you have the patience to sort through them: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/search/re...qid=1290672378. 

Or use Moneysavingexpert's .


----------



## Bronte (26 Nov 2010)

sadie said:


> My mother has told me that in her day, on icy days people put another pair of socks on OVER their shoes.
> Apparently this prevents slipping on the ice.
> 
> They are called Austerity Boots.


 
I've seen people do that here on the continent.


----------



## truthseeker (26 Nov 2010)

musicfan said:


> Truthseeker, I'm liking the look of the Traction Aid thingies from Amazon....might give them a go myself!!


 
They arrived, but havent tried them out yet. I can tell by the look of them that they are going to be good on ice or compacted snow, but not useful on frosty or generally 'slippy' pavements - they have little spikes to gain traction - the spikes need something to stick into - so if we get great sheets of ice like last year they should be good.

Good idea about the socks over the shoes people!!


----------



## truthseeker (27 Nov 2010)

Well got a chance to try out the Get a Grips today!

They are BRILLIANT on compacted snow and ice. Theyre a bit hard to walk on on clear pavements and inside floors (like tiled floors in shops).

I tried them in the middle of a totally compacted carpark and it was like I was just walking on a normal pavement, no slipping at all.

So a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## aidanh (1 Dec 2010)

I ordered the Yaktrax Walkers from the US a the start of the year but the snow had melted by the time they arrived.

I'm so glad the last few days that I got them though. Make a big difference.


----------



## bullworth (1 Dec 2010)

The problem with ordering online is I need shoe help right now  and cant afford to wait for a postal delivery. It seems even my post hasnt been arriving since the bad weather. Are there any stores in Dublin which sell those things which fit over ones shoes to give better grip ? I d walk down to them tomorrow and make a purchase. If nobody has them then they sure missed out on a good entrepreneurial opportunity


----------



## AgathaC (2 Dec 2010)

Can you wear the 'get a grips' on any type of shoe or do they work best with runners?


----------



## Petermack (2 Dec 2010)

AgathaC said:


> Can you wear the 'get a grips' on any type of shoe or do they work best with runners?


 
It seems that there are 2 types. One for shoes with a heel and one for flat shoes. I posted on another thread yesterday that The Irish Times online shop is selling both types.


----------



## liaconn (4 Dec 2010)

Well, I bought a pair of wellies in Penneys and they're doing fine. No falls yet (touch wood!)


----------



## bullworth (4 Dec 2010)

liaconn said:


> Well, I bought a pair of wellies in Penneys and they're doing fine. No falls yet (touch wood!)



the wellies are not slippy at all ?


----------



## Mommah (5 Dec 2010)

Also use 2 walking sticks or poles and a ruck sack not a unilateral bag.

gGves you extra balance and prevents that classic sudden slip backwards.


----------



## liaconn (5 Dec 2010)

bullworth said:


> the wellies are not slippy at all ?


 
No, they have a good grip.


----------



## fender (5 Dec 2010)

Would furniture pads on shoes make them non-slip in the ice? (the things you stick on the table and chair legs to protect wooden floors)


----------



## truthseeker (6 Dec 2010)

AgathaC said:


> Can you wear the 'get a grips' on any type of shoe or do they work best with runners?


 
I find they are working best for me on boots that have a doc marten type sole - a bit of a lip to secure them above.

Theyve been a lifesaver for me - after a couple of falls last winter Ive been terrified on the compacted snow/ice - but with these on I can stride about with confidence.

I used wellies when the snow was proper snow - but once it went icy again I switched back to the boots the the Get a Grips on them.


----------



## Armada (6 Dec 2010)

Hi All, 

I bought these Ecco (ladies) Goretex boots when the snow first arrived about a week ago. They were €120 in my local shoe shop and I can honestly say they are worth it.

I have walked about 2 miles to work everyday through heavy snow and compacted ice and they really have a great grip,are very warm and best of all are completely waterproof. Shake the snow from them and you would never think to look at them that you had left the house.

What I probably like most about them is that they are very light and neat looking under a pants - so much so you could actually wear them working. I'm not normally a fan of Ecco but to be fair this time I can't complain.


----------



## paddyc (6 Dec 2010)

Armada said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I bought these Ecco (ladies) Goretex boots when the snow first arrived about a week ago. They were €120 in my local shoe shop and I can honestly say they are worth it.
> 
> I have walked about 2 miles to work everyday through heavy snow and compacted ice and they really have a great grip,are very warm and best of all are completely waterproof. Shake the snow from them and you would never think to look at them that you had left the house.


 
I got a pair of these last week for €132 with a 20% discount, very comfortable, warm and dry and great in the snow, but still not much grip on the compacted ice but then I wasn't expecting them to. Some of the camping/footware shops down around mary street/capel street said they were hoping to get more yak tracks or equivilent product in mid-week. I'll still be picking up some of them too.


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Dec 2010)

These are what I'm in. Comfiest boots I ever wore. I got them on special offer for £40 during the summer.


----------



## annR (6 Dec 2010)

These are what I bought, they have latex ridged soles.  Not totally slip proof if you're looking to stride around but they have a good grip and you could wear them anywhere really.  Totally waterproof as well.


----------



## kpbryww (17 Dec 2010)

*Ice grips to add to shoes anywhere in Wicklow*

Any shops Wicklow or south Dublin stock the ice grips thingys for over shoes?


----------

